
Do You Stand with Chamath Palihapitiya or Warren Buffett? - adhankar
3 days ago there was a post regarding Chamath&#x27;s opinion on cryptocurrency. He&#x27;s a disciple of Warren Buffett and reiterates Buffett&#x27;s advice which is to stay within your circle of competence. He uses this argument to say that Warren Buffett is wrong about cryptocurrency because technology is not within his circle of competence. As a 23 year old, I believe in a highly advanced technological future. So I ask myself a simple question, do I want to use cryptos as a medium of exchange in the future? The answer is yes.<p>I understand that this forum contains highly competent people whose expertise is in technology. So I ask, do you see a future for cryptos? Would you use cryptos? To those who own cryptos, why do you hold them? Is it because of speculation or you see a real use case in the future? I would love to hear your thoughts on this topic.
======
al2o3cr

         Is it because of speculation or you see a real use case in the future?
    

Buying and hodling today because a use case might exist "in the future" _is_
speculation.

------
uberman
Other than potentially providing pseudo-anonymous transactions, what problem
does a "crypto currency" actually solve for people in the G12? Even coin desk
does not know. ([https://www.coindesk.com/real-world-problems-bitcoin-
actuall...](https://www.coindesk.com/real-world-problems-bitcoin-actually-
solve-right-now/)).

